# Post your pizza carrying methods



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

Pizzas carried on my cargo rack would bend before I could get home from the force of strapping them down. I made a little 12" wide rectangle from PVC pipe, attaching it to my cargo rack with a screw and wing nut. I can strap down my pizzas now without bending them. Post your pizza carrying devices and methods.


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

Man, i'd be so pissed off if I had a pizza on my bike and crashed... No more pizza!


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Usually I just put them in my messenger bag. I haven't had to try to carry one on my rack. Usually I just have them deliver. I suppose if I was going to, I'd strap it down lengthwise along the rack instead of around it.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

Start with a fresh pie, consume, and ride home. This method is clean an compact and you don't have to worry about recycling the box. 

No really though. Your PVC frame sounds like a very creative idea and effective for your needs. Nice work.

BFE


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

ride one handed. or, if your bars are wide enough, you can rest it on your bars and stem and sort of pinch it between your wrists. one handed works best though for keeping it level and all the cheese in place. bring a t-shirt or something though so you don't burn your hand. a plywood platform on top of a front rack seems to me like it would be a good option.


----------



## kcurrin (Feb 25, 2008)

Your PVC creation sounds crafty and practical.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*laying on top the bar*

then holding on to the boxes edges. I can still brake OK but steerings kinda sketchy..


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

I can carry one large pizza easily on drop handlebars (prior to imbibing). When my kids got bigger and we ordered multiple pizzas, I had to come up with something else.


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

back in the 80's .. i had a freestyle bike .. that had the dual top bars on the handlebars ... worked great for holding a small or medium pizza box ... 

now, heh i get them delivered .. nearest pizza place is about 10 miles from me .. and to ride to it .. i would be on a gravel truck infested country highway for most of the trip.


----------

